
The 30 Second Habit That Can Have a Big Impact on Your Life - CoVar
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robyn-scott/the-30-second-habit-that-_b_4808632.html
======
haraball
The habit:

"Immediately after every lecture, meeting, or any significant experience, take
30 seconds — no more, no less — to write down the most important points. If
you always do just this, said his grandfather, and even if you only do this,
with no other revision, you will be okay."

